# Frondoso cronograma de actividades por aniversario de Arequipa



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Pese a que faltan más de dos meses para la celebración de su 465 aniversario, la ciudad de Arequipa ya se está preparando para los festejos que este año serán por todo lo alto. 

El alcalde arequipeño Yamel Romero Prealta presentó un ambicioso programa de celebraciones resaltando que “la población mistiana se prepara para recibir el incremento turístico nacional e internacional que se espera para agosto”.

Las actividades se iniciarán el 27 de julio con la elección y coronación de la Reina de Arequipa cuya ganadora representará al departamento en Miss Perú 2006. En esa ocasión Jorge Pardo, el último ganador del Festival de Viña del Mar será el encargado de poner la nota musical  en el evento, actividad que será u excelente preámbulo a la Serenata de Apertura, programada para el sábado 30 en la que se espera congregar a más de 20,000 espectadores ubicados a lo largo de la avenida La Marina atraídos por los inolvidables Manolo Otero de España y Fernando de Madariaga de Argentina.

“Juntos haremos historia” es el lema que identificará al II Festival de la Canción Indoamericana que se realizará el 6 de agosto y que congregará a los argentinos Piero, Víctor Heredia, Facundo Cabral, y a Tito Fernández “El Temucano”, quienes interpretarán temas propios de la música trova.

Los días 6 y 7 de agosto se realizará la I Feria Infantil Selva Alegre que espera a más de 50,000 niños que comprarán, degustarán y disfrutarán de un agasajo que ofrecerá la Municipalidad de Arequipa. De la misma manera, durante los días 8 y 9 de agosto, más de 100,000 personas admirarán las técnicas utilizadas en el IV Concurso Artesanal en sillar y hierro que luego serán exhibidos como parte de la I Exposición de las Ciudades Hermanas a la que se espera acoger a más de 20 ciudades entre el 10 y 14 del mes de aniversario.

Con mayor brío se presentará el XV Encuentro Internacional de Tunas, con agrupaciones aseguradas de España, Puerto Rico, Colombia, México, Bolivia, Chile y las mejores nacionales, entre el 12 y 14, fecha en que por primera vez se aunarán el mismo 14 a los grupos que darán la Serenata a la Ciudad en los escenarios de la Plaza de Armas y avenida La marina quienes también apreciarán la Escenificación de la Fundación de Arequipa para el cual se realiza un despliegue sin precedentes con más de 100 artistas en escena y donde se estrenará copia de los vestidos de la época.

Finalmente se realizará el XXIII Festidanza que reunirá a los mejores exponentes de la danza folklórica provenientes de Murcia y Barcelona de España, Eslovaquia, Francia, México, Panamá, Ecuador, Costa Rica, Chile, Ecuador, Colombia y de nuestro país entre el 16 y 18 de agosto después de engalanar el Corso de la Amistad del 15 en el que más de 150,000 espectadores apreciarán entre las 11:00 de la mañana y las 7:00 de la noche la variedad de danzas, corros alegóricos y delegaciones que hacen que Arequipa sea la mejor alternativa como destino turístico.

Entre los invitados especiales estarán el alcalde del Callao Alexander Kouri y la top model peruana Viviana Rivasplata quienes manifestaron su complacencia por el desarrollo de este festejo, además de otros burgomaestres de varias ciudades del mundo.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Ya esta tia la Arequipa. Jiji, que chevere! Ojala que lo gozen a todo dar!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Tal parece que va a estar bastante copado el evento, lo malo es que no conozco a ningun artista invitado


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Interesante, ya es hora de que el turismo crezca en Arequipa y de que los arequipeños los aprecien.


----------

